“The House of God,” a Book as Sexist as It Was Influential, Gets a Sequel - vo2maxer
======
nkurz
The submission URL got messed up somehow. I think you probably mean for it to
go here: [https://www.newyorker.com/books/under-review/the-house-of-
go...](https://www.newyorker.com/books/under-review/the-house-of-god-a-book-
as-sexist-as-it-was-influential-gets-a-sequel).

~~~
vo2maxer
Yes, thank you for pointing it out.

